# Eclipse - Help Contents



## Guest (28. Jul 2006)

Hallo,

Wegen Platzbedarfs wollte ich vor kurzem meine Harddisk etwas aufräumen. Um unnötige Dateien zu löschen habe ich in einem Forum eine Sktipt gefunden, die angeblich keine Nebenwirkungen haben sollte. Das Betriebsystem ist Windows, die Skript-Datei fürhrt folgende Befehle aus:

```
del /s /f c:\*.old
del /s /f c:\*.bak 
del /s /f c:\*.chk
del /s /f c:\*.cnt 
del /s /f c:\*.diz 
del /s /f c:\*.dmp
del /s /f c:\*.fts 
del /s /f c:\*.gid 
del /s /f c:\*.thumbs.db
del /s /f c:\*.tmp
```
Durch diese Datei habe ich nun ungefähr 500 MB mehr speicher als zuvor; allerdings funktionieren manche Programme nicht mehr, wie z.B. Office-Anwendungen. Bei Eclipse gibt es auch ein Problem und zwar funktioniert das Help Menu nicht mehr. Wenn ich Help Contents sehen will, sind viele Einträge schon ganz weg; die anderen sind da aber lassen sich nicht öffnen. Befor ich das Ganze nochmal installiere, möchte ich mal fragen, ob es eine andere Möglichkeit gibt, die mir diese Arbeit erspart?


----------



## Wildcard (28. Jul 2006)

Welche Arbeit? Eclipse muss man nicht installieren, Eclipse wird nur entpackt und die Einstellungen sind eh im Workspace abgelegt...
btw: tolles Script  :autsch:


----------



## Guest (28. Jul 2006)

Ich hatte mehrere Plugins installiert, für die man eine Lizenz/Key benötigt, die bis zu einem bestimmten Zeitpunkt gültig sind. Einige von denen sind schon abgeläufen, sodas ich eine neue Lizenz beantragen muss.
Dass die Einstellungen im Workspace abgelegt werden, ist mir klar. Deshalb habe ich bei meiner letzten Post auch das Skript  angegeben.


----------



## Leroy42 (28. Jul 2006)

Wer hat dir denn dieses Schwachsinns-Script empfohlen?  :shock: 

Deinstallation nicht mehr benötigter Programme (Die setups evtl. aufheben)
bringt dir weitaus mehr als lächerliche 500 MB

Oder bist du der glückliche Besitzer einer der ersten 1 GB Festplatten?

Laß in Zukunft die Finger von solchen _intelligenzbefreuten Reinigungsscripts_.

Du kannst nie wissen, was _irgendein_ Programm für Endungen verwendet.


----------

